# Diseño de un multiplicador de señales.



## Toro (Ago 9, 2006)

Amigos: Tengo un circuito compensador de armónicos, para ello debo sacar señales de dos lazos compensadores basados en amplificador operacionales, estas señales para procesarlas (utilizarlas) debo multiplicarlas, el nivel de las señales no es importante puesto que eso se puede manejar con los dispositivos que recojo las señales, son señales de caracter analógico.
No he podido encontrar ningun integrado o circuito sencillo que lo haga.
En estos momentos estoy trabajando en la multiplicación mediante un circuito logarítmico donde transformadorrmo las señales a logaritmos, las sumo y luego le aplico antilogaritmo..... esto es engorroso...........si alguien me ayuda.......
Además agrego que estoy usando Pspice 9.2 para simular.
De antemano Gracias.  

A proposito soy nuevo en el foro pero les aseguro que podré ser un buen aporte al mismo.....


----------



## Toro (Ago 21, 2006)

Me da muy mala impresión que sean muchos los que preguntan y pocos los que responden.
La proporción es demasiado desigual.....
No es buen parámetro pensar que yo hice una pregunta...... pero absolutamente nadie respondió............................

Algo malo está pasando..... aportaré cuando pueda no más.......

Gracias de todos modos a todos.......

Juro ayudar pero por ahora estoy terminando este proyecto y luego podré........suerte.

bueno por si a alguien le ayuda encontré un multiplicador de cuatro cuadrantes para señales analogas, el AD633 de Analog Devices la hoja de datos la adjunto a  continuación.

http://www.ee.washington.edu/stores/DataSheets/linear/ad633.pdf#search="ad633"

Ojalá a alguien le sirva.


----------



## Ehecatl (Ago 23, 2006)

También tienes el LM1496 de National o de On Semiconductor.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 23, 2006)

Es un mezclador  lm1496 de RF
En la revista nueva electronica salia un multiplicador que lo utilizava para el calculo de la potencia I*V realizado con un operacional y 4 transistores, segun ellos es muy preciso, pero complejo


----------



## gonzalo_bo15 (Ene 29, 2009)

Aca tenes un poco de teoria de como funciona un multiplicador de señales de 2 cuadrantes y 4. Espero que te sirva.
sds 
Gonzalo

http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/ypanarin/Lecture Notes/DT021-4/7AnalogMultipliers.pdf


----------



## gradiente (May 18, 2009)

saludos.
existe algun multiplicador que me desaface en el tiempo una de las 2 senales antes de la multiplicacion para obtener el producto f(t)*g(t+tao)
gracias


----------

